# Gnome greek [SOLVED]

## zachos

Geia sas,

Exo kanei upgrade apo gnome 2.18 se 2.20 kai to problhma mou einai oti to periballon einai tora se ellhnika!

h alhthei einai oti protimo ta agglika giati etsi exo shnithisei edo kai 12 xronia!! 

H erotish einai pos to xana alazo se agglhka...

kai tha htela na xero giati ghrise se ellhnika xorin an kano tipota ... Toylaxisto xoris na prospathiso  :Smile: 

Thanks

----------

## zachos

telika htan poli poio efkolo apo oti nomiza !!!

Alazeis language prin kaneis login... Gia kapoio logo se mena mpeike ellhnika    :Shocked: 

kai epsaxna mesa sta configuration files na vro to lathos   :Razz: 

telos kalo ola kala.

Thanks

----------

